

Dawn chorus: the sounds of spring - chestnut-tree
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05ttkx2

======
chestnut-tree
Some soothing background audio if you just want to listen to the sounds of
nature (or watch). It's part of BBC Four's 'go slow' season (inspired no doubt
by the 'slow TV' concept from Norway)

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02q34z8](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02q34z8)

For those not in the UK, someone's uploaded the programme on YouTube

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNDtIwNLbao](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNDtIwNLbao)

